
Covid-19 Australia: Understanding Exponential Growth and ICU Saturation - aksyn
https://www.reddit.com/r/australia/comments/fomffv/covid19_in_australia_understanding_exponential/
======
aksyn
"Exponential growth is a difficult concept to grasp. One looks at the numbers
and they seem reasonable, so you take measured action. But in 3 days those
numbers double, and in another 3 days they double again. Suddenly 100 cases
becomes 500 and then 2000. The only way to control exponential phenomena is to
get ahead of the curve. The charts below indicate that we are only days away
from reaching a critical point where the cases will exceed the capacity of our
healthcare system."

